# Uname unchanged after freebsd-update?



## dalecosp (Dec 14, 2022)

Why is my "uname" still the same after what looks like a good run of freebsd-update?


```
>uname -mrs
FreeBSD 13-1-RELEASE-p3 amd64

>freebsd-update fetch
...

>freebsd-update install
...

>shutdown -r now
...

>freebsd-update install
...

>uname -mrs
FreeBSD 13-1-RELEASE-p3 amd64

>freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 13.1-RELEASE-p5.
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 14, 2022)

Try

```
freebsd-version -kru
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2022)

p4 and p5 didn't have updates for the kernel, so that remains at p3.


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 14, 2022)

There's a tiny bit of information missing, and although it may be obvious for most, it's worth mentioning (especially because uname(1) isn't too explicit about it either):

`uname` is a classic Unix tool for obtaining system (and version) information, and it typically gets it from the *kernel*.

freebsd-version(1), OTOH, is FreeBSD-specific and can give you the versions of the userland (`-u`), the running kernel (`-r`) and the installed kernel (`-k`). If the latter two disagree, you'll have to reboot to load the new kernel. And yes, if nothing in the kernel changes on an upgrade, it doesn't have to be rebuilt and will stay on the older version. That's one way you can know there's no need to reboot ...


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 14, 2022)

This is a very popular FAQ by now.

Certainly this technical behavior doesn't comply with the principle of least surprise.


----------



## dalecosp (Dec 14, 2022)

Well, thanks to all you for your kind answers. I'll see if I can teach this old dog a new trick.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 14, 2022)

One is never too old.


----------



## smithi (Dec 15, 2022)

cracauer@ said:


> This is a very popular FAQ by now.
> 
> Certainly this technical behavior doesn't comply with the principle of least surprise.



docs sleuth grahamperrin@ is on the case; I expect to see updates to freebsd-update(8) and probably the Handbook and/or FAQ soonish.


----------

